# How fast do mbuna grow



## mike2724 (Dec 12, 2007)

I am not noticing any growth with my mbunas. I am feeding 2 times a day 30 secs each NLS. I do 30% water changes and nitrates are under 30 most of the time. I have been doing this for 3 months and no growth at all. I have Cynotilapia blue reef, labidochromis hongi, and pseudotropheus msobo. Could they have been stunted? They are 1.5- 2 inches long when I bought them and still the same.


----------



## aaxxeell (Jul 28, 2007)

how long have you had them for?, what are the water perameters now?
what size tank and filtration are you running?
oh and how many mbunas are there in the tank?


----------



## aaxxeell (Jul 28, 2007)

IMO mbuna grow reasonably quick, just keep the water quality good with low nitrates and you should notice they develop at a fairly fast rate.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

In 3 months time, you should see some growth.

What size tank is this?

How many of each species do you have?

You say you're doing 30% water changes, but you don't say how often.

I would prefer keeping those nitrates a bit lower, around 20.

Kim


----------



## mike2724 (Dec 12, 2007)

This is an 85 gallon. I have 6 cynotilapia blue reef, and 2 ps. msobo, 2 labidochromis hongi, 6 metriaclima zebra maison reef. I have always done regular water changes and gravel vacuum. 30% every week. Should I try upping the water changes? I have done everything from switching from dainichi to nls and I added a diy jet system to increase water movement.


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 31, 2006)

Two thoughts from an amateur :thumb:

Go to the LFS and see how the fish in the tanks look. Sometimes I wonder if my fish are growing much, then I go compare them to the fish at the LFS. When you look at fish multiple times every day, it's hard to notice change over time, since it's really gradual.

A nitrate level of 30 seems a bit high to me, especially given the number of of fish in your tank. Maybe try increasing the frequency of WC to see if you can bring the nitrates down a little. Try changing the water twice weekly for a month and see if that brings nitrates down.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Also they grow fast until they reach 2" but then growth slows. Plus if you've changed all that in 3 months, they have not really had much time to relax, eat and grow!

Agree on the Nitrates...if you are after growth, try keeping them between 10-20ppm instead. Weekly 50% is not too much.


----------

